# Violence Stifles Free Press in Mexico



## Marauder06 (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39270102/ns/world_news-americas/

In a front-page editorial Sunday, El Diario de Juarez asked drug cartels warring in this city across from El Paso, Texas, _*to say what they want from the newspaper, so it can continue its work without further death, injury or intimidation*_ of its staff.

Some might observe that it is not a far stretch to see the same thing happening in other Western countries, but with a different type of antagonist...


----------

